# touchscreen stops working



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

Ever since I put GB on my phone, my touchscreen becomes unresponsive in some apps. It seems like it's the memory intensive apps that makes the touchscreen stop working. Google maps even makes it stop working. If you I try and rotate the map with two fingers it stops working. I've tried different roms and kernals and it never seems to fix the problem. I have to shut the screen off and on to get it to start working again.

Is there anyone else out there with this problem? 
Is there a fix for it?

Right now I'm on the awesome sauce rom with a stock kernel.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Unless you developed a broken touchscreen this doesn't belong here. It was mentioned in previous builds but no one has mentioned it recently.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

it happens with some apps and 2.3.4 ....hopefully we will get and ei20 or something for uscc and that should be fixed....it happens to me in google earth and maps....it happens to skeeter in the game mouse trap but mouse trap worked perfectly for me....thats what makes me says its gingerbread and not the ROMs being put out


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

Dont see what this has to do with development. i'll never understand why it is so hard to figure out where to put a post


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks tator


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved.


----------

